# Deca,Test E and Test P blend



## Raylike (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

Hello from a very cold and United Kingdom, it sucks!

Could someone please give me a hypothetical answer to my hypothetical question.

Is it possible to blend deca ,test e and test p raw powder into one mix. If so what would be the maximum mg`s of each powder  that could be blended before it crashes?. 

I understand that there all have different melting points, so i assume that one would start with highest melting point first and then the second and finally the third. A thermometer would be used to defne the different temps.

How long would the entire mix have to be "cooked" for to ensure that the mix is good? Is there a set length or is it until all the powder is dissolved?

If "basskiller`s" calculator was used , how would it be possible to work out the correct amounts of be , ba etc etc?.

Hypothetically, if this has already been done ,please share the process.

Thank you and thanks for such a great site. All comments welcome , please dont flame the ignorant guy,lol.

Raylike.


----------



## Raylike (Dec 3, 2011)

Bump , any ideas please.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 3, 2011)

I like the idea of deca/test E blend but why the test P?


----------



## Raylike (Dec 4, 2011)

No real reason really ,I have all three raws and  was looking for possible blend ideas mate. I am aware that the two test`s have different esters and act differently , one short and the other long.

I now see reason and will keep the test p for similar acting esters.

Thank you for the response mate.

Raylike.


----------

